# Wing Chun Lesson 1 - How to build Iron Body & Internal Power



## ben (Apr 8, 2014)

The first in a series on Wing Chun basics. Lesson 1 introduces basic body mechanics and how they strengthen the body and build power.


----------



## geezer (Apr 8, 2014)

ben said:


> The first in a series on Wing Chun basics. Lesson 1 introduces basic body mechanics and how they strengthen the body and build power.



This is not anything like my lineage of Ving Tsun. We stress relaxation and yielding, not "iron bell" or "iron body" and certainly not puffing the chest out.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 8, 2014)

Interesting, it is not at all what we do in the Jiu Wan lineage. Lowering of the center of gravity, soft chest, and relaxed yet a grounded stance. Our feet are not pigeon toed as much and we have two fist distance between the knees.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nothing like what I am learning either.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmmm , all this tension stuff going on in the body , it's not too good. 
It's pretty much the opposite of everything I've ever been taught.

Trying to develop internal energy with tension is a bit like trying to make concrete using ice cream.
Just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 9, 2014)

Strange one that. I have one work mate whom practices WC and his training is nothing like that also.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 9, 2014)

Sifu looks like my auto mechanic.


----------



## ben (Apr 9, 2014)

The stretch and extension combined with the spiral are strengthening the connective tissues which builds this basic level of Iron Body and provides a lot of power.

We use relaxation and yielding in our method as well. It just wasn't the topic of this lesson.

Most beginners don't get enough extension and stretch and they don't get it going on fully from head to toe in the beginning.  So that's what's being emphasized here.

Once you can get good extension and spiral through the whole body without any gaps, a good exercise is to practice separating tension from the extension, stretch and spiral. Do the posture as best you can. Then relax as much as you can without losing any of the extension, stretch and spiral. Then try to increase that stretch a little more without adding any tension back in. Then try to relax a little more without losing any of the extension and so on...

In an intermediate student all this stuff becomes much smaller, more refined and less obvious.


----------



## Marnetmar (Apr 10, 2014)

I see the value in pulling the fists back and bringing the shoulders down, but the whole "iron body" notion is a bit off-putting.


----------



## geezer (Apr 10, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> I see the value in pulling the fists back and bringing the shoulders down, but the whole "iron body" notion is a bit off-putting.



Usually people tend to associate "iron body" and "iron bell" with the so-called hard styles of CMA and some of the Karate systems that decended from them such as Goju, but not WC. The same OP appeared on another forum and was well received by a Hung Gar stylist. He recognized the forward protruding chest position. In my Wing Chun by contrast, the chest is never pushed forward but rather relaxed. A very different approach.

@_Ben:_ What lineage of WC is this from?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 10, 2014)

That's Richard Clear and he does some stuff with taiji that I do not think it taiji, but it works for SD. It is just that he uses way to much muscle in my opinion. Not surprised to see the same approach to Wing Chun from him as well


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 10, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> That's Richard Clear and he does some stuff with taiji that I do not think it taiji, but it works for SD. It is just that he uses way to much muscle in my opinion. Not surprised to see the same approach to Wing Chun from him as well



The dreaded M word!


----------

